# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Материнская плата ASRock X470 Taichi собрала массу наград от ведущих сетевых изданий

## Labs

Компания ASRock с гордостью сообщает, что материнская плата ASRock X470 Taichi заработала массу положительных отзывов от ведущих сетевых изданий по всему миру. Профессионалы, специализирующиеся на тестировании системных плат, отметили функциональную насыщенность, продуманный дизайн и широкие возможности разгона процессоров AMD Ryzen. Вот лишь несколько выдержек из тестов ASRock X470 Taichi.*TweakTown (США):* ASRock X470 Taichi предлагает высокий уровень качества и функциональности, она полностью подтверждает безупречную репутацию своих собратьев по модельному ряду.
*FunkyIT (Гонконг):* Материнская плата ASRockX470 Taichi — действительно интересный вариант не только для геймеров, но и для энтузиастов. Если вы ищете стабильную, хорошо разгоняющую материнскую плату для вашего процессора Ryzen, то довольно сложно рекомендовать что-либо лучше, чем ASRock X470 Taichi.
*Clube do Hardware (Бразилия):* ASRock X470 Taichi — это высокопроизводительная материнская плата для процессоров Ryzen. В целом, если вы строите компьютер на базе процессора Ryzen первого или второго поколения и хотите получить одну из самых полнофункциональных материнских плат на рынке, то ASRock X470 Taichi будет отличным выбором.ASRock старается предлагать пользователям только самое лучшее, чтобы их опыт взаимодействия с любыми решениями компании оставался максимально позитивным, и X470 Taichi не является исключением из этого правила. Эта материнская плата — воплощение идеальной основы для вашего ПК на базе процессора AMD Ryzen.

----------

